# To Actually Polish Out Scratches.....



## classicmonsters (Jun 20, 2005)

....has anyone used cerium oxide or diamond powder & oil?  Cerium Oxide it what almost every glass item you see has been initially polished with.  Seems like it would be a natural to get rid of rub marks, etc.  It would also get rid of anytough stains,..wouldn't it?

 Best,

 ken


----------



## Xcalibur (Jun 20, 2005)

Have never used that compound mix, but are you usin a high speed polishing wheel, perhaps like the ones you put on a bench grinder?I have experimented with several compounds i got at my local hardware store. along with my polishing wheels hooked to my bench grinder, I can take out scratches that would amaze you. when my friends chunk bottles because of surface scratches, i gladly will pick them up...a few days later i can show them the same bottle, their like, when did u find that one,,, Xcali.


----------



## classicmonsters (Jun 21, 2005)

Xcali,......Thats what I'm thinking about!  A bench grinder with buffing wheels.  From what I've heard (and you've confirmed this as well) it works great.  I'va also heard you can take deeper scratches out by starting with 1200 grit wet/dry sandpaper,...work up to 3,000 grit,...then to the oxides.  Ever try that?  Also,...what types of buffing compounds are you using??? Do automotive buffing compounds work?

 Ken,...again


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2005)

buffing is a risking job especially on thinner glass. 
 It generates a lot of heat and can easily crack the glass.
 You cant go fast with it.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 24, 2005)

Got to be carefull not to concentrate on just selected areas or you'll have noticable 'flat' spots.I.E. buffed areas that don't follow the contour of the bottle.

 KAT


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jun 24, 2005)

I use a 600 wet lapidary belt on lip chips and deep scratches, then tumble with 1200 silicon carbide... the flaws  vanish as the 1200 feathers the repair and it appear as if factory made... Taz


----------

